

Tell HN: HN Houston Meetup - Thurs Dec 20 - ezl

Howdy, Texans.<p>Just trying to meet some like minded Houston folk who want to get together and nerd out about startups and interesting stuff.<p>Thursday, Dec 20. Kelvin Arms in Rice Village.<p>Looking forward to meeting other fellow HNers.<p>http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Houston-TX-Meetup/events/94404072/
======
PStamatiou
YC alum here -- in Houston for the holidays, I might be able to swing by.

------
bbissoon
There we go! I'm on board.

------
shiftpgdn
Looking forward to it!

